# Excited



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

GETTING NEW CHICKENS TOMORROW!! I'm getting partridge Wyndatte ! like 7 hens! I can't wait!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome, share pics when you get them


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! Can't wait to see and hear all about them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're going to be so pretty! Can't wait to meet them!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

dont forget to upload some pics of your new arrivals


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes I won't forget


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so excited for you! how fun! are they going to be babies? i just love babies! they are so fun! where are you getting them from if you don't mind me asking? i can't wait to see your pictures!! its so exciting to get new chickens, more exciting than Christmas day for me! i just love it! my little babies are already two months old! i can't believe it! they we're just tiny balls of peeping fur when i got them now they are growing so fast!! my little flock are all silkies. i just fell in love with there calm nature. and they are so loving too! but i can only have a small flock of 4 or 5 birds because of where i live. i wish i could have more! id love that! sadly i can't have any roosters at risk of bothering the neighbors so i only have pullets. I've had to rehome three roosters . but they got good homes thank God! i can't wait to see your new birds! post pictures right away! they will be so cute!  have fun getting your birds!! can't wait to see them!


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

So happy for you! You got your pullets!  Very pretty!!!


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

7chicks said:


> So happy for you! You got your pullets!  Very pretty!!!


Thank you


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Millie324 said:


> Thank youdde0a


*thank you


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! They are very nice!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

yay! congrats! they are beautiful! i just love them!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice! Look nice and healthy!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Gorgeous birds, congrats!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

There so cool! There also very pretty! Have fun with them!


----------

